# subcontractors wanted



## milesjkc

I Am Looking For Subcontractors In Western Pa For Kitchens, Baths, Siding, Roofing. Must Have Own Tools, Insurance, Transportation. Year Round Work.


----------



## Daniel282

Hi! I'm looking for extra subcotract work in roofing in PA or NJ. Give me a call if you have something for now.
267-307-2732 Daniel


----------



## guy255

milesjkc said:


> I Am Looking For Subcontractors In Western Pa For Kitchens, Baths, Siding, Roofing. Must Have Own Tools, Insurance, Transportation. Year Round Work.


Hello my Name is DeMont and i'm interested in your add . I have two crews and they will go anywhere thier is work


----------



## premierimprove

*what area's in west PA*

What areas in western PA I have a crew that is in clarion that can frame, roof and side and if need be I have two more crews that travel depending on funds and availability.


----------



## sensible siding

i have a 6 man crew with about 60 years of experience between us. we are a traveling crew with our own equipment and are insured. if intrested please give me a call ( dennis seip #260-701=3996) thank you


----------



## hamiltonsiding

how much work do u have ????? i have six crews split up with 2 or 3 per crew that can put on 30 sq trim and all in 2 days u can contact me by email [email protected] and we can talk more about it


----------



## stoneblue

*sub in western pa.*

western pa, hmmmmm


----------



## lopp00

*Siding*

Hello ,

My name is Andrei , I'm a siding installation contractor .
We install all kinds of cedar impressions, vinyl,fiber cement. wood and aluminum siding, windows and doors .
We are fully equipped and insured. 
Got references. 
Looking for steady work .

Sincerely , Andrei 

A&D CO. INC













milesjkc said:


> I Am Looking For Subcontractors In Western Pa For Kitchens, Baths, Siding, Roofing. Must Have Own Tools, Insurance, Transportation. Year Round Work.


----------



## anatoly

*tony*



milesjkc said:


> I Am Looking For Subcontractors In Western Pa For Kitchens, Baths, Siding, Roofing. Must Have Own Tools, Insurance, Transportation. Year Round Work.


were u at in pa?


----------



## Drywall Swine

*drywall*

If you need any drywall subs let me know. Full House Drywall Specailists is the name and were out of Lancaster. [email protected] Matt


----------



## SAFRANZ

I am a Michigan based sub-contractor, willing to travel w/ 10+ years experience. 
My services include: Framing, Roofing, Siding,Home Remodels, Rehabs, Windows/Doors, Drywall, Finish Carpentry-Kitchens/Baths, Trim, Basements, Tile, Hardwood Floor Installation
Cultured Stone Installation-Interior/Exterior, Brick Pavers, Retaining Walls, Patios/Decks

My Contact Info:
Shane Franz 
[email protected]
[email protected]


----------



## F&B Quality

*intrested in you ad*

I have about 30 crews right now with about 4-6 per crew.. We specialize in all aspects of construction from siding windows floors doors roofs and i carry full insurance with 1,000,000 over 2,000,000 feel free to contact me at F&B Quality Construction 518-729-3135


----------



## SEBENZA

milesjkc said:


> I Am Looking For Subcontractors In Western Pa For Kitchens, Baths, Siding, Roofing. Must Have Own Tools, Insurance, Transportation. Year Round Work.


Hi the name of our company is Sebenza Maintenace and Projects, we specilise in all types of building work both residential and corporate, we do plumbing, electrical, roofing, tiling, palisades, driveways, retaining walls, pest control, we are BEE registered and based in Benoni, no work is too small or too big for us. Try is today and never have regrets have peace of mind. We can be contacted on 011-4216731 or alternatively on mobile 
084 490 3993


----------



## GregWerner

Was going to post but just saw how old this thread is. So


----------



## rbsremodeling

milesjkc said:


> I Am Looking For Subcontractors In Western Pa For Kitchens, Baths, Siding, Roofing. Must Have Own Tools, Insurance, Transportation. Year Round Work.



that's alot your asking. What kind of dough are you paying?? What kinda of neighborhoods are we working in?? What is your payment history like??


----------



## tminnick

*Interested in Roofing/Siding subwork*

Hello. We are located in the Pittsburgh area. We primarily do exterior remodeling and would like to receive additional information in regards to your ad for subs wanted. Thanks very much. Thomas Minnick 412-266-2362


----------



## marquez

Jesus marquez
marquez construction
south carolina

i do
siding, framing, int. Trim , ext. Trim , paint work quality work please call me at (843) 247 2166 any time


----------



## Marek

milesjkc said:


> I Am Looking For Subcontractors In Western Pa For Kitchens, Baths, Siding, Roofing. Must Have Own Tools, Insurance, Transportation. Year Round Work.


Where is area that work .I ask of You because my postcode -st2 8ny


----------



## HusqyPro

Wow, a classic from 2006. :laughing:


----------



## DavidC

It's a Zombie thread, resurrected 5 times. It won't stay down.

Good Luck
Dave


----------



## ModernStyle

I run a crew of illegals that work for rice and shiny buttons, we will travel and do anything cheaper then anyone.


----------



## vinylguy

*what a joke!*


----------



## XanadooLTD

I will go anywhere for tree fiddy a month!!!


----------



## 480sparky




----------



## gaxe

*Maybe you still need help*



milesjkc said:


> I Am Looking For Subcontractors In Western Pa For Kitchens, Baths, Siding, Roofing. Must Have Own Tools, Insurance, Transportation. Year Round Work.


 We are a roofing subcontractor we have Insurance ,WP and all the tools and very good prices feel free to reach me any time [email protected]


----------

